# White coloration on chicken of the woods caps after storage



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

I picked probably the cleanest group of chicken of the woods Sunday evening. Posted pictures under fall mushrooms thread. I went to put some in the grill today and my question is, they had some white spots on the orange caps. They were stored in a message bag in the refrigerator. I've always stored until cleaning this way but never saw the white substance. The best way I can describe it is as if it was condensation on a window, but not solid only seemed to be in spots. Kinda cloudy looking like the white powder that will form on cheese sometimes. But it's not powdery, and wipes right off. Had anyone seen this before??


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Supposed to say mesh not message


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

I've seen it. We've eaten them, so probably nothing to worry about. Almost like condensation, right. I should check to see if ours has it right now...


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

steelernation said:


> I've seen it. We've eaten them, so probably nothing to worry about. Almost like condensation, right. I should check to see if ours has it right now...


I think we figured it out..... They are spores


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

That would be my guess ive seen it on other shrooms before also and thats what i figured it was


----------

